# Northeast Alabama Beekeeper's Association



## Figg in Alabama (Feb 16, 2014)

We are a non-profit organization, comprised of a group of beekeepers located in Calhoun, Clay, Cleburne, Etowah, St. Clair, Talladega and surrounding Counties of Northeast Alabama. Our goal is to promote the vanishing art and procreation of the Honey Bee industry for pollination and productivity through education, cooperation, and assisting others to start or maintain a healthy beekeeping environment. 

We meet on the second Thursday of each month, in Anniston, Alabama, at the Calhoun County Administration Building on Noble Street and W 17th Street. Enter at the rear of the building. Doors open at 6:00 pm, and the meetings begin at 6:30 pm. Meetings are open to the public.


----------

